# i may have a pair



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got one fish that color has changed darker and its

diggin around like its makin a nest and seems

to be chancing others away from that general area


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You got one. My pair both do it. the male and female both dig to make nests and then start doing the amazon love dance. Thats awesome Freez. Congrats.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool deal freeze, they lay eggs last night??


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Cool deal freeze, they lay eggs last night??
> [snapback]1162889[/snapback]​


no i been fukn with the tank cause i dont want eggs.









i wouldnt know what to do with all them fry.

but two are definetly darker in color


----------

